# Audi TechDay Drivetrain: A Whole New Level of Efficiency, The New 3.0 TDI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The 3.0 TDI that Audi uses in the A8 and now also in the Q7 is a thorough redesign. All that was carried over from the previous version of the engine are the 90 degree V, the cylinder spacing of 90 millimeters (3.54 in), and the displacement of 2,967 cc. All major components are new developments – from the cylinder block to the crankshaft and from the forged connecting rods and the aluminum pistons to the cylinder heads. 

* Full Story *


----------

